# Why do have so many of these



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I saw what looked like little lumps of dirt all over the floor in the entrance porch and discovered dozens of these, we used to call the` hoddany dods,´ real name `wood lice´.
2 days ago I sprayed in there because the flies were hatching in the warm sun, I wonder if that's what killed them. I will now read up on them and find out what they're doing to the wooden frames in there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I read.
Although woodlice, like earthworms, are generally considered beneficial in gardens for their role in controlling certain pests,[41] producing compost and overturning the soil, they have also been known to feed on cultivated plants, such as ripening strawberries and tender seedlings.[42]

Woodlice can also invade homes en masse in search of moisture and their presence can indicate dampness problems.[43] They are *not *generally regarded as a serious household pest as they do not spread malady and *do not damage sound wood or structures.* They can be easily removed with the help of vacuum cleaners, chemical sprays, insect repellents, and *insect killers*, or by removing the damp.

Sounds as if my fly killer put paid to them, but certainly no damp in the front porch.
I wonder if what I have thought as worm casts in the garden have anything to do with these little things considering what the `dirt ´consists of. 
Perhaps the tree roots that were left after the big root was removed are rotting as it says they like rotten wood.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

None of us like to think that we are sharing OUR living accommodation with other organisms with or without legs BUT in reality our accommodation is simply somewhere else for animals to attempt to utilise.

I agree woodlice are a PITA particularly as if you squash one (by accident of course), then they leave a dirty smudge of gunge behind. Yuk !

There are, however many much smaller insects scraping out a happy existence in our houses;










and of purse;









which seem to re invade within hours of heavy use of the vacuum cleaner……
Fortunately, very few of this little critters cause harm to us, normally.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It was the flies I was after Dave, I didn´t even know there were any wood lice in there, as I was sweeping the dead ones out a few live ones were trying to come in, maybe they moving house for the winter months.
What I can´t understand is why they were laying all over the floor as if they had dropped from the ceiling.
I´m cursing those spindly spiders all day, I get rid of one lot of webs they have spun and find 3 more, I wouldn´t mind quite as much if they caught flies or some other unwanted flying thing, but they don´t so to me they are a waste of space and get deaded..






*Unfortunately they are all deaded now*.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Little bugs have bigger bugs upon their back to bite’em, bigger bugs have BIGGER bugs and so ad infinitum, slightly modified as it is normally the other way round…

But, everything is a part of the massive foodweb that is the earth, including us…..


----------

